# Stumptown herf 9/18



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

It's that time again!

*Location:
Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551

Date:
9/18/08
Time:
4:00 p.m. until they come to their sense and boot us*


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

1/3 of The Wall(tm) reporting for duty. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

-MG- said:


> 1/3 of The Wall(tm) reporting for duty. :tu


MY dog loves you, Chris, but man do those gie him the runs :r :chk


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll try to be there. It's closer to me that's for sure. 

I'll be honest, I was a little queasy on the way home from the last one. I didn't get sick, but I thought I might there for a while. I knew I shouln't have smoked that churchhill down so far...

-Mark.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Mark-60 said:


> I'll try to be there. It's closer to me that's for sure.
> 
> I'll be honest, I was a little queasy on the way home from the last one.


Notice I let my last one die 1/2 way through? :tu


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> MY dog loves you, Chris, but man do those gie him the runs :r :chk


Sorry you ended up with malformed dog rockets, but at least he enjoys 'em! :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> I'll try to be there. It's closer to me that's for sure.
> 
> I'll be honest, I was a little queasy on the way home from the last one. I didn't get sick, but I thought I might there for a while. I knew I shouln't have smoked that churchhill down so far...
> 
> -Mark.


I don't think it was the churchill that did you in. One of my friends at there recently and felt ill afterwards as well. I am starting to suspect their food (or at least, whomever preps it) might need some improvement in arriving in a timely manner (ie - still warm/hot).

As for the herf, I shall see if I can make it. Will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Have plans with a long lost college buddy that night, damn it Jim, gonna miss another.

Mark thinks I am the biggest flake he has met in the last 12 months, and he is probably correct.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

I was hoping on finally making one of these but Thursday night just got yanked out from under me! Next time guys!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im in...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> im in...


I was on the fence, but now I know i am out...:r

Seriously, I probably can't. I will know more as we get closer.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> I was on the fence, but now I know i am out...:r
> 
> Seriously, I probably can't. I will know more as we get closer.


if your out them im out too! :hn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> if your out them im out too! :hn


way to be a lemming


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

zemekone said:


> if your out them im out too! :hn


Finally! Someone to show us how to properly smoke a backwoods :tu

okay gang, time to commit. Dave's out (like usual) but who is in?

I'm in.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be there! :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

final bump


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I'll be able to make it to this event! :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im in...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

zemekone said:


> im in...


Bought time you lost your virginity :tu


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

As much as I'd like to go, I can't because I'm still fighting this fricken sick that I have. I'll make the next one.

-Mark.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

NOOOoooo! I was planning on making it, but haven't been on CS as much lately and forgot it was today!!!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be there this time :tu

Me and Searching178 will be there around 6pm.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tripp said:


> NOOOoooo! I was planning on making it, but haven't been on CS as much lately and forgot it was today!!!


You can still make it. We'll just provide you with some cigars.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Was a pleasure meeting you all :tu

Thanks for the great evening.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Was a pleasure meeting you all :tu
> 
> Thanks for the great evening.


And yes, it is true. Jordan does get busted down as much (if not more) in person than he does on the board. He must be a lightning rod for abuse or something.

:r

It was good seeing you all that night. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> And yes, it is true. Jordan does get busted down as much (if not more) in person than he does on the board. He must be a lightning rod for abuse or something.
> 
> :r
> 
> It was good seeing you all that night. Looking forward to the next one!


yeah, but his new nickname is "knows accident prone people"


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> yeah, but his new nickname is "knows accident prone people"


I'd prefer "A professional student in the school of hard knocks".

:r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Boo! :mn


----------



## searching178 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I had a great time this last thursday, I would love to do this again some time soon, well hope you all had a good time and I hope to talk to you all soon, bye.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

jquirit said:


> And yes, it is true. Jordan does get busted down as much (if not more) in person than he does on the board. He must be a lightning rod for abuse or something.
> 
> :r
> 
> It was good seeing you all that night. Looking forward to the next one!


:r :bn


----------

